# Map shows yellow/orange even Surge for my area but I get no pings?



## UberDownTheCoast (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been doing this about 3 weeks, have only done 26 rides because I just don't get very many pings. My map will show my area to be yellow/orange and even Surge pricing and I still only get maybe one or two a day. The place I'm driving is a very popular and busy tourist area (relatively speaking). Am I doing something wrong or is my area just not worth Ubering in?
Thanks.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know how new the service is there, takes a while for things to get off the ground. I suggest you look at the passenger app and see if there are cars out that are nearer to the busy bar areas at night than you are.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

FWIW, I'll drop off and go back online only to find I'm in the middle of a surge. I'll pull over and park, waiting to be pinged and get absolutely nothing. Those maps are off by a few minutes and are kind of meaningless.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I often experience the same thing. Even if you are in a busy area without enough drivers to meet demand, you aren't automatically going to be the very closest driver to a rider.

Some of our surge boxes cover a pretty darn large area, some over ten square miles. So even if I'm in a surge area, I might not be in the actual busy parts of the surge area. I wish the boxes covered a smaller area.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

UberDownTheCoast said:


> My map will show my area to be yellow/orange and even Surge pricing and I still only get maybe one or two a day.


Happens all the time here in Houston.

I believe Uber needs to do away with this feature. Showing an area that has the "potential" to surge by painting yellow or orange on the map only makes drivers, mainly the newb's, chase the "potential" for a surge which backfires as soon as the drivers arrive. Make it either all or nothing. Show surge when demand is high enough for it and show a blank map when it's not. That way drivers already in a true surge zone have a better chance at getting a surge ping before others arrive and kill it.


----------

